# AutoCad-dateien in CorelDraw importieren



## bley (23. Januar 2004)

Hallo,

wir haben regelmäßig Probleme beim Importieren von Autocad-Dateien (egal ob dxf oder dwg, egal ob in Autocad 14 oder 2002 gespeichert) in CorelDraw (sowohl in Version 8, als auch in 10 und 11). Schriften und Schraffuren erscheinen unsauber oder gar nicht. Kurven erscheinen gespiegelt oder an anderen Stellen, usw.

Andererseits möchten wir aber nicht über eps, pdf oder ähnliche Formate gehen, weil dann die logischen Informationen der Objekte (Layer, ...) verloren gehen.

Hat jemand Tips oder Erfahrungen dazu?
Gruß, Axel


----------



## teba (29. April 2004)

*Autocad in CorelDraw*

Das direkte Importieren von AutoCad-Zeichnungen in Corel Anwendungen (ebenso in Adobe Acrobat) ist auch mir trotz der schönen Import- /Export 
-Funktoion noch nicht gelungen.
Die Formate scheinen nicht wirklich kompatibel zu sein (Pixel / Vektorgrafik?).
Deshalb wähle ich den Weg über die Zwischenablage:
In beiden Programmen die entsprechenden Layer ein- bzw. ausschalten, dann in Autocad im Menu Datei - Alle wählen - kopieren (oder Ctrl-C)
und in Corel auf dem entsprechenden Layer einfügen (Ctrl-V).
Leider etwas mühsam, aber es funktioniert wenigstens.
Für komplexere Zeichnungen (3D mit Schattierungen oder gerendert) gibt es ausserdem die Möglichkeit der Übertragung mit Hyper-Snap oder ähnlichen Programmen, wobei die Einzelbilder wenn nötig ebenfalls auf die gewünschten Layer gelegt werden können.
Wenn jemand einen einfacheren Weg weiss:
Ja gerne!
Gruss
Teba


----------



## PHeimann (30. April 2004)

*AutoCAD nach Corel*

Hallo,
wir haben schon öfters dxf-Dateien aus Kataster (gezeichnet 1:1) in Corel importiert (früher 14 nach 8 und jetzt 2002). Habe es jetzt gerade auch nochmal in Corel 8 ausprobiert , klappt eigentlich tadellos, Kurven OK, sogar die Layerstruktur kommt gut mit rüber.
Weiß also nicht wo das Problem liegen könnte. Allerdings sind es bei uns nur 2D-Zeichnungen. 
Gruß
Petra


----------



## mestro (18. Oktober 2004)

Hallo.

Das gleiche funktioniert übrigens auch von AutaCAD nach Illustrator


Mit freundlichen Grüßen

Mestro


----------

